# Sneek Peek 2



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Sneek Peek 1 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3067459
Well, i have a couple questions because i have clearence issues. My motor is all bolted in, and the hood is hitting a breather type hose that comes off of the rear of the intake mani, and goes to a block off plate off the left side of the valve cover (its actually hitting the plate not the hose). *I was wondering if i put a breather on this hose or do i just block it off at the intake mani?* After all, it doesnt even ricirculate into the VC. I need to cut off the piece of metal that purtrudes up and is hitting the hood.
Also something i realized was the angle of my motor. I cut custom motor mounts from solid 3" rods of Delrin (solid plastic like BFI stage 2 mounts) and shaved off like 5 mm from the front one to give the hood more clearance, but by doing this it seems like the motor is at an awkward angle and i will have to shave like 10mm off the rear. *What angle are stock motors at (left to right like in pics below) level i assume?*
I think that if i do these two things, i will be very close to shutting my hood. What do you guys think?
It is the upper of these two holes that the line goes to.

Arrow pointing at the culprit


Pic of it hitting the hood


Angle of motor



And clearance between crank pully and frame rail i beat on to make it fit










Hood clearance issues


Myself

And right hand man (whose garage it is, Thanks George)

Any info or opinions on my clearance issues are appreciated
Regards - Ross Love


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Sneek Peek 2 (RipCity Euros)*

just plug the hose that is on that piece. You will be good to go. In fact, you can cut that metal piece off, and just plug that line with a nice rubber plug. Thats actually what i did. BEst of luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Sneek Peek 2 (VR6JettaGLI)*

my hood never had a problem closing in my mk2.You can take a mallet and hit the piece down so i wont hit










_Modified by killacoupe at 6:34 AM 1-7-2008_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Sneek Peek 2 (VR6JettaGLI)*

The top one does nothing. It's the germans trying to trick us. You can cut that little guy off - and the angle is a bit much. a stock 24V DOES lean toward the tranny - but not THAT much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Sneek Peek 2 (MeiK)*

Very good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Killacoupe, have you started your motor with that big throttle body on it yet? Ive heard that bigger ones can cause bucking and such. But i do have a 75mm BBK one i might try, im just worried its too big.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Sneek Peek 2 (RipCity Euros)*

it bucks a little but you use a spring to close the throttle faster and its fine,i will get a pic to show you how it is


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

But you are running standalone correct? 
Im pretty sure im gonna do OEM wiring because my standalone doesnt support VVT.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Sneek Peek 2 (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Very good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Killacoupe, have you started your motor with that big throttle body on it yet? Ive heard that bigger ones can cause bucking and such. But i do have a 75mm BBK one i might try, im just worried its too big.


isnt' 75mm stock r32....sounds like u wont have much of a problem IMO. and that part sticking out, i dont even think it is even connected to the crankcase ill look at mine tomrrow.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Sneek Peek 2 (killacoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killacoupe* »_it bucks a little but you use a spring to close the throttle faster and its fine,i will get a pic to show you how it is

I'm about to put a stock .:R32 Throttle body on my car. Running the stock ECU. Will I have this so called buck? Please tell me no.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Sneek Peek 2 (BakBer)*

no you wont with a stock tb its only with aftermarket tb beacuse of how soft the spring is in the tb


----------



## ib4tl gtfo ftw (Feb 1, 2007)

i say to hell with a hood. u have a huge motor in a 15 yr old golf. 24v's in older cars is sick. good work.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ib4tl gtfo ftw)*

Well, that small problem was solved. Now the hood hits the spark plug, and is about 1/2 an inch away form the intake mani. But i think with about 10mm off of the rear mount it will close. 

Killacoupe, did you use OEM mounts? If so, i bet they were old and worn down thats why it closed. I replicated OEM spec mounts exactly except the front which was shaved 5-7mm and its this far off. I compared the custom mounts with some old oem ones (worn down), and they were taller. I might have to shave the front one more. And i will bang the frame rail more because the crank pully is like 2mm from it







. 
Oh, and can i see a pic of your spring setup? Mine feels pretty tight on the 75mm one it snaps back pretty quick.
And (BakBer) LMK when you get that R32 TB on and running should be cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill update next time i work on it.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ib4tl gtfo ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ib4tl gtfo ftw* »_i say to hell with a hood. u have a huge motor in a 15 yr old golf. 24v's in older cars is sick. good work.

oh, and its a Jetta Coupe, thanks, it should be sick when done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i have wrd mounts and vf tranny mount and they are brand new


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (killacoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killacoupe* »_i have wrd mounts and vf tranny mount and they are brand new

Fack, that pisses me off that i got the wrong specs for motor mounts







. Leave it up to the Tex to give out wrong info for something.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

if u could try to adjust your hood a lil higher or u can cut the "inside" for more clearance. then again you have that nice paint.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_if u could try to adjust your hood a lil higher or u can cut the "inside" for more clearance. then again you have that nice paint.

Yeah, i will try to find the ACTUAL dimensions of the motor mounts, cut them to that spec, and the hood should close looking at killacoupes... But if it comes to it, i will adjust the hood. And i also thought about putting washers on the bottom of the K-frame and front subframe to lower them, i dont know if thats a great idea though... I dont really want to cut into the nice paint of the hood







that will be last resort.
I will probably end up pulling the motor once or twice more


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Fack, that pisses me off that i got the wrong specs for motor mounts







. Leave it up to the Tex to give out wrong info for something.

and leave it up to someone who looks to the Tex to take something he read on here and do it without verifying the information elsewhere first.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Fat Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fat Jon* »_
and leave it up to someone who looks to the Tex to take something he read on here and do it without verifying the information elsewhere first.

Beleive me, i attempted to measure motor mounts from local auto stores, but none of them would let me... Then it came time where i needed to drop in the engine, and i needed to go with the only source i found - Vortex
It seems like you (Fat Jon) like to stir the pot all the time, atleast that was the first impression i got when reading one of your posts a while ago, then it was confirmed now. But i realize this is a public forum, so you have the right


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

better get this going


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrrrr* »_better get this going

Thats the plan







. I want it running and all done up by spring meet...
Ive gotta:
Paint the tranny, intake mani, brake booster
Get new brake lines (George cut one







)
Polish the valve cover, tensioner, throttle body (not sure between DBW, OBD2 VR6 or my BBK 75mm)
Get the leathers in
Maybe paint the wheels black
Get a custom exhaust manifold
Custom ECU tune
Oh and differant bumpers








Probably more...


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

When is spring meet exactally?


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (George)*

rallys will be sweet


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (George)*


_Quote, originally posted by *George* »_When is spring meet exactally?

Memorial Day weekend - May 26, 2008


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrrrr* »_rallys will be sweet
















idk if there in my budget. I am unemployed


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

damn memorial day, i hope iam done with my block by then.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_damn memorial day, i hope iam done with my block by then.

24v? Please tell more


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
24v? Please tell more









no i dont want to make your thread go down.. keep us updated.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

hit up on im rip needs all the info he can get


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*

looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you have my interest peeked with my current project on whether to go with a 24v or not. hmmmmm, i may have to swing by and take a peak. if that's all right.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (G0to60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G0to60* »_looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you have my interest peeked with my current project on whether to go with a 24v or not. hmmmmm, i may have to swing by and take a peak. if that's all right.









For sure, ill probably work on it this weekend...


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

don't forget the chopsaw. We need to take atleast 15mm of that rear motor mount. Just like I told you we would before the first time we bolted it in.


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (George)*

lol you 2


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (George)*


_Quote, originally posted by *George* »_don't forget the chopsaw. We need to take atleast 15mm of that rear motor mount. Just like I told you we would before the first time we bolted it in.









I can come over tommorow w/ the chopsaw, i dont have class tommorow.
Steven, IM sent..


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

he is in cali


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*

Maybe next weekend then


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

lol


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*

[Biggie] Coming, Coming... Home, Home.. From, Cali Cali. [\Biggie]


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (George)*

nice


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*

I shaved the motor mounts today, and the hood closes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . And i connected the axles. Next time i work on it i will look at the wiring diagrams and start to wire it...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Heres a pic of how much i took off each motor mount (plus the width of the blade)

Hood closed

Clearance between motor and core support


I looked at the wiring for a while and separated the three separate parts (Two ECU, one interior). I know i need the two ECU ones, but i need to find out what i need from the interior one, and thin it to only what i need... 
Oh, and can anyone shed some light on what it takes to convert to DBC? I know that with DBW pressing the gas pedal sends a "request" to the ECU, which controls the TB, so by just replacing the TB with a DBC one, will i run into issues with the ECU?/ can it be taken care of with an immobilizer defeat?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Oh, and i forgot to mention that i dont have an ECU after all







. I thought i got one with all the wiring, but i will have to track one down if im going to do OEM wiring...


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

why sds is there i want it back really


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

My version of SDS doesnt control VVT. The next version has an RPM switch that could control it. Even though an RPM switch wouldnt be as effective as the OEM VVT system that uses engine load, and other circumstances to start VVT, rather than a certain RPM (I have read)


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

with the stock ecu you have to use DBW. the pedal sends a request for torque not throttle position. When you mash the pedal to the floor the valve may only open half way b/c it's not efficient for it to open all the way. Read the link.
http://www.autospeed.com/A_108379/cms/article.html
http://www.autospeed.com/A_108380/cms/article.html
this is the system the stock ecu uses...very good info


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*

Thanks BakBer, those were good reads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And mostly the reason i want to convert to DBC. I dont want a "request" for a WOT when i punch the pedal, i want to be able to control it how i want. Im not really concerned with gas milage, and efficiency which are some of the reasons DBW are used on ME-Motronic systems. 
Who has converted to DBC on OEM management, and how do you like it? What is required to do it (besides TB, TB cable/ all the mechanical stuff) i mean ECU wise, do i need a reflash? 
There wasnt much in the archives, just this...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1382005


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

I would ask C2 about custom tuning. I think that I read somewhere that the ME7 wasn't compatible with DBC with any sort of programing. I wanna say that C2 was the one the posted it. I can't remember if it was Chris or Jeff or who but I'm pretty sure that window is closed w/o standalone engine management.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Well, thanks to gc (vortex name) i now have a list of the required connectors to keep in the harness, this will give me good insight into how to thinn down the harness...
two 3 pin connectors - coolant fans
3 pin connector - radiator thermo switch
4 pin + 14 pin - fan control module
2 pin - ambient temp sensor for fan control module
2 - pin coolant level
4 pin - ac clutch
14 pin - connects to ECM harness
3 pin - AC hi pressure switch
2 pin - brake fluid level
two 6 pin - connector S1 and S3 on relay panel
2 pin - clutch position switch
2 pin - clutch pedal position switch
16 pin - OBD diagnostic plug
8 pin - ignition switch
2 pin - immobilizer reader coil
five 10 pin - connects to ECM harness
4 pin - brake pedal switch
6 pin - DBW accelerator pedal
two 32 pin - instrument cluster
10 pin - climate control
10 pin - column mounted cruise control switches
Starter interlock relay
Fuel pump/level sender
leak detection pump


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

nice get it going


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*

Ive got a little update. I spent most of the day thinning the OEM harness with a couple friends (George and Wayne, BIG THANKS) we looked for the things on the list of needed things, marked them and cut most everything else. We also looked through the Bently and found all the unneded fuses, took them out and cut the wires behind them, that made it much easier...
The box on the right is all the crap i cut off the harness, id say a good 25-30 lbs... The box on the left is the stuff i will be using.

More to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

so what's the update for you on this? haven't heard about it for a while. up and running yet?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (G0to60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G0to60* »_so what's the update for you on this? haven't heard about it for a while. up and running yet?









Lol, i was just 6 cars behind you coming home, but i suppose that belongs in the sightings thread







.
Yeah, George and i are at a road block putting in the gas tank, becasue the previous owner of the shell put in the motorcycle gap and it has a funny filler neck that doesnt mate up with the OEM gas tank that i got from u-pull-it. So we have to make that work.
I picked up fuel pumps about a week ago, and we need to wire those up. And i decided to keep 80% of one of the engine bay harnesses in the car (with the two fuses normally under the hood) and i will be extending the necesary plugs to the bay (MAF, etc.). Then i have to wire the ignition.
Im not sure how i incorporate the 5 speed vehicle speed sensor in the tranny to the connector on the 24v harness. Im pretty sure the VSS in the tranny is a 2 pin connector, but the one on the harness is 3 pin. Ill have to jerry rig that to make it work. I found out that if i have a signal from the VSS, then i can just plug in the ABS ECU, and not have a safety cutout at 4100 RPM. I would have had to get a $500 tune for that from C2 if i didnt find that out. 
Ive also got to make a custom fan shroud for two 12" slim line fans. 
Thats the major stuff, its just a matter of driving the 25 min. to georges house to work on it







. Ive been sooooo buisy with school and finals that i havnt had time to work on it. But we got the wiring all sorted out, and we have a plan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

No it wont work the way you think. sorry to let you know








You need to have the abs unit or bypass it. there's no other way, you can't just plug a wire somewhere... The signal is sent via CANBUS. What Ive done with mine, I put the abs control module in the front left fender, it's hiden, I connected two front sensor, splitted in 2, so the 4 wheels have a signal. 
Im not sure about that, but I think you can play with vagcom, and remove the ABS from the equipment. So the ECU think it's a model without ABS... I know they did all come with abs but there a way you can say to the ecu the car don't have ABS. 
Sorry if it's not clear my english is not that good lol


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (zaskar)*

I talked with a guy who did a 24v swap from a 1.8t in a MK4, and he is running no ABS. he told me that the only thing that the ABS ECU needs is a signal from the tranny (VSS) and it will make the car think it has ABS. Can you elaborate on what a CANBUS signal is? Ive heard the tearm, but dont quite know what it is. Ive been talking to a guy up north doing a 24v swap into a corrado, and i think he trying to recode the ECU to a non ABS ECU. That would be my best bet. If it doesnt work out the way i think it will, then im going to be 80 $ down the drain, but in my eyes it will be worth it seeing that it costs upward of 350 to get it tuned out. And i dont think reconnecting the ABS speed signal wires is an option, becasue my buddy cut them off. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gc (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

CAN stands for Controller Area Network, you can think of it as a local computer network for all the control modules in the car. Actually I think VW/Audi uses two CAN networks in their cars, one for the drivetrain and one for the comfort/convenience systems. It is used to allow different inter-related systems to communicate while also reducing the wiring required for this to work. In older cars each signal that was transmitted between control modules, e.g. rpm, fuel consumption, etc..., required a dedicated wire between the modules. And also the signal path for a given wire was generally one way only and in a number of cases was simply an analog voltage signal. With the increase in the number of systems that communicate like the engine ECU, ABS, instrument cluster, transmission control module etc... the amount of wiring required for the old system would be very high. However with the CAN-bus system, all the control modules are connected via a two wire data bus line and all the signals are sent out as digital codes. All communication takes place on these two wires using a international standard CAN-bus data protocol. All the control modules can read and transmit signals on the data bus so it allows two way communication between modules. However, only one control module can transmit onto the line at a time. There is a hierarchy set up in the transmission codes so that if two modules try and transmit at the same time, the more critical of the two signals (e.g. safety related signals from the ABS) gets priority and gets transmitted first. This is all a simplification of the CAN-bus operation but it should give you an idea what it's all about.
gc


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (gc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*

any new progress?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*

I havnt been out to Georges to work on my car for ~ 6 weeks... The last time i went out there, we tried to get his Scirocco running (I f-ing hate scirocco's







) to no avail.
And ive been contemplating this ABS situation. Ive heard two different things about getting the ECU to think the car has ABS:
1) Plug in the vehicle speed sensor, and no wheel speed sensors, and the car will think it has ABS if the ABS ECU is plugged in... Sounds simple enough, and i got the information from someone who has swapped a 24v into a MK4, but he had a 6 speed tranny with a MK4 VSS, i have a 5 speed with a 5 speed VSS, so im not sure if it will work.
2) You have to plug in the wheel speed sensors (all 4) or at least tap the rears into the fronts to get a signal from them to make the ECU think it has ABS. - Also from reliable sources who did swaps.
My other option is to recode the ECU to a non-ABS ECU through VAG-COM and hope for the best.
My main dilema is that C2 has a cheaper Immobilizer defeat, and bench tune (which i would do if i new that i could just plug in the VSS and get rid of the ABS problems)... And Unitronics has a cheaper ABS "delete" price, but a more expensive Immobilizer defeat and bench tune... Soooo i need to get an immobilizer defeat before i can start the car to try to rev it up to see if i still have the ABS problem. So if i go to C2 for the IMMO defeat, i start it up, and i still have the ABS problem, then im stuck with them to get the $500 ABS "delete" 
So many variables in my situation


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*

*Is there any way someone with a 24v could unplug their speed sensors, and go for a drive to see if they run into an RPM limit*? I have a hunch that the people who said you need the speed sensors in a swapped car do not have a MK4 cluster, because the ABS talks to the ECU through the cluster through the CAN-BUS system. And the only swap i saw that worked without the speed sensors was a swap into a MK4 with an MK4 cluster...


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

I could... But what's the point ??? Why don't you just plug it ??? If the reason is because you want to run a mk2 cluster, then just get the speed sensor from a mk2 with cruise control, it's a kind of chip you install in the back of the cluster, you get your speed signal from there and you send it to the engine ecu... 
you'll need a ABS speed signal anyway...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (zaskar)*

You dont have a MK4 cluster though. The only person who i have heard of who did not use all of the speed sensors ( or tap the rears in to the fronts and run the fronts) had a MK4 cluster, all he did was run the VSS... 
EDIT: Im using a MK4 cluster


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Ok I understand... Anyway, I know for sure of a guy arround here you did have a 24v swapped with all of the 24v wiring, from front end to tail light, and he did not install the ABS harness, the engine was cutting at 4100.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (zaskar)*

So he had the 24v ABS module, but didnt have the speed sensors? Or he didnt have anything ABS related? Im saying i will plug in the ABS module, and VSS, but not the speed sensors because my friend cut them off








Oh, and have you tried recoding you ECU to a non-abs one? I.E. 00002 (no ABS, 6 speed) in function 7 of VAG-COM? i would try that if i were you...


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

well... my setup is currently working but I will sure give a try... !!!!
And yes he did not have anything abs related... Why don't you just plug the one on the left front wheel... everyone know it's gonna work, your hubs already have the hole for the abs sensor, maybe you'll need just the gear on the hub.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (zaskar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaskar* »_well... my setup is currently working but I will sure give a try... !!!!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gc (username) recoded his ECU to that, and it accepted it, but he hasnt gotten to the point in his swap where he can start the car...

_Quote, originally posted by *zaskar* »_Why don't you just plug the one on the left front wheel... everyone know it's gonna work, your hubs already have the hole for the abs sensor, maybe you'll need just the gear on the hub. 

Because my buddy cut all of the sensor wires off







...F-ing retard he was like "dude youre not going to have ABS anyways..." and i was like "dude, dont cut it off, i MIGHT need it..." then he convinced me he should cut it off, and did... If it comes down to it, i will try to solder one long enough to one of the front wheels and attatch the others into it...
Do you have one on each wheel? or did you tap the rears into the front?
Oh, and i wasnt aware that Corrado hubs have a spot for speed sensors...


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

yeah, my red corrado has (but not for long) ABS so they have the speed sensors. sorry for talking you into cutting the ABS wires (I think it was me, i can't remember). if there's anything from a corrado ABS that will work let me know and I'll dig it out for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (G0to60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G0to60* »_yeah, my red corrado has (but not for long) ABS so they have the speed sensors. sorry for talking you into cutting the ABS wires (I think it was me, i can't remember). if there's anything from a corrado ABS that will work let me know and I'll dig it out for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It was George, i remember that for sure, he was all like "Dude this goes to the back, you dont need anything in the back"







Worst comes to worst, i dig them out of the box of wires and solder them in, i think i got someone with a MK4 24v testing the speed sensors for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
Hey, hows the corrado coming wayne?


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

pretty much as it's sat for the last couple months. no time and even less money. hopfully this summer calms down a little.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (G0to60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G0to60* »_pretty much as it's sat for the last couple months. no time and even less money. hopfully this summer calms down a little.

Damn, i want to see it done. Maybe i could come by sometime and check it out, i think i live right by you now (48th and right off Logus - Milwaulke)


----------



## G602DR (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

you have to let me know as soon as you get the car done. I want to see it on the road again. I still remember driving the car when it had the G60 with the lysholm in it. It should be crazy with the 24v VR. Keep me updated


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (G602DR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G602DR* »_you have to let me know as soon as you get the car done. I want to see it on the road again. I still remember driving the car when it had the G60 with the lysholm in it. It should be crazy with the 24v VR. Keep me updated

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really want to get this done. I havnt had time to go out to my buddies house to work on it. Ive still got some wiring to do, ignition, fuel lines, fuel pumps, gas pedal mounting, and other odds and ends.


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

so you mean line 2 or 3 hours and we'll know more !


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

How is this project looking? Anything new?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_How is this project looking? Anything new?

No, someone needs to light a fire under my ass so i can finish this thing.
Ive had lots of work in the past couple weeks and my buddies house that the car is at is sort of far away (Not terribly far ~ 15 - 20 min).
Im thinking about rewiring it with 12v stuff becasue it would be easy.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

stop fannying around and get a turbo slapped on it ,,,lmao ,,cool project bud ,,,ill keep a close eye on this one,,,keep the pics and info flowing,,,,


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Im just waitin on some wiring diagrams on what to splice into the CE2 fusebox from a friend. Holset is in the future plans, but im a little low on the cashflow... Broke college students hate paying rent


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

when ur ready for a headspacer let me know....


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill either be using a headspacer or 12v pistons with releifs to lower the CR. Theres no reason for custom pistons and rods if im under 450 WTQ.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i thought your engine was the 24v v6 engine ,so the 12v pistons are differnert arnt they for valve cut outs on the pistons ,ill save a spacer for you if ur needing one pal ,,never a problem to ship







,


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill either be using a headspacer or 12v pistons with releifs to lower the CR. Theres no reason for custom pistons and rods if im under 450 WTQ.


I dont know if u want to run those pistons if you ONLY want 450whp. thats super low compression. hp on 20 psi on super low compression < hp on 20 psi on just a head spacer


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

I heard that 12V pistons lower it to something like 8.5:1 or 9:1. Anyone good at math?
Yeah i would have to make valve releifs.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i will try and get the diagrams to you this week so you can wire it up over winter break


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

That would be awesome man, thanks.


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

You Gonna get some work done on it durring winter break?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (George)*


_Quote, originally posted by *George* »_You Gonna get some work done on it durring winter break?

Your post frugality amazes me George. I will see how much work i can get done, you know i hate wiring, maybe Wayne can help solder some shizz with me. It also depends on wether or not i have work waiting for me at the christmas tree lot








From what i understand it will just be snipping the entire interior harness off after the 5 10 pin plugs and splicing them into the CE2 fuse box. Then running the MK2 fuel pump (sort of stupid after all wiring we worked on) and then wire the ignition and fans and call it good. Plus Aaron can probably whip up a quick downpipe > 3" straight pipe.
I still need big door window seals


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Got home for Christmas break to find that Portland is an ice rink (not typical for winter weather) so ive been couped up in my house doing sheetrock work remodeling my basement with my brothers. Not a whole lot of time to work outside in the car, but ive been sorting one of the engine wiring harnesses and labeling connectors that i need to retain, and mapping out what pins i need to splice into what pins on the CE2 fusebox.
Did i say i hate wiring









This is what i need to splice in

Picked this up from the junk yard for free, not quite sure if it is the model that i need, but i can trade a friend who has one that i need.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi pal ur in a similar stage were i am ,but ive not used that fusebox ,due to mine been in a mk1 ,only probs i had was finding a mk4 engine loom pin daigram ,as i couldnt i went of the early mk3 vr6 ,as most of the sensors are the same to wire up ,,fingers crossed im going to attempt to get it started saturday ,,,,


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Grab a Bentley, they have wiring diagrams


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i find it easyer useing autodata ,,,as mines wired up ready for starting saterday


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

that looks like a head ache in the making


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_that looks like a head ache in the making

Haha yeah it has been. But i just finished sorting out all of the wires on the MK4 harness. Now what ive got to do is:
-Install gas tank (needs custom filler neck for motorcycle gas cap)
-Install fuel pump wiring
-Wire ignition/ starter
-Put in front brake lines 
-Splice MK4 harness into CE2
Then the engine should turn over. At that point i will want to remove the engine to paint the intake manifold, transmission, and maybe TB, and polish the tensioner, and valve cover. Then clean up the wiring in the engine bay by extending it and running it through the frame rail.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

now then matey ,about time u pulled ur finger out lol ,,,its nice when things are about ready for start up as i got my home joby roughly runing yesterday was chuffed considering i bought the runing gear and engine blind ,,,youll have to get some nice engine footage up soon as its started as mine was like a flame thower lol ,keep it up pal ,,,


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Ha, i want to work on my car, but there is over a foot of snow outside, and my car has no windshield or front glass and its uner a car cover


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

RipCity Euros said:


> Got home for Christmas break to find that Portland is an ice rink (not typical for winter weather) so ive been couped up in my house doing sheetrock work remodeling my basement with my brothers. Not a whole lot of time to work outside in the car, but ive been sorting one of the engine wiring harnesses and labeling connectors that i need to retain, and mapping out what pins i need to splice into what pins on the CE2 fusebox.
> Did i say i hate wiring
> 
> 
> ...


 back from the dead... any updates


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

So... I graduated last spring, and moved back to the city where this project car is. I decided to pull the engine yesterday, and clean it up/ sort out some bits on it to start the project again. I'm taking some postbacc chemistry courses, and will soon be working in my local hospital so updates will be very slow. But I would like to have the car running by the end of summer, to probably sell it.

I took off the engine harness, emissions stuff, aux water pump, intake manifold, accessories etc. I plan to run no a/c, p/s, aux water pump, coolant ball, and SAI. 






I'm going to run this BBK 75mm DBC TB. I need to make an adapter for it, I'm thinking about making a ~20mm one from delrin plastic (the stuff I made my motor mount inserts from). This seems like it would be a very simple in house job. Any thoughts? I'm wondering about how it will deal with heat, as it sits right above the intake manifold. If not, I'll have to get one made from aluminum. I'll look into that...




And for management... I went back and forth on this one. I completed the majority of a plug and play CE2/ME7 harness, but I don't want to deal with the costs of a custom expensive tune for an immo defeat, VSS stuff, SAI delete etc. And I thought about using Motronic 5.9, as Root Beer posted in this forum, but I haven't heard great things about it, except for ease. So I am going to be using my SDS that I had laying around (yeah, yeah, I know it's garbage). I was going to wire up the injectors today, but I am beyond hungover from last night 

The last ****head who used this system spliced and butchered the harness so bad, I have been going through it and cutting out everything he touched. I will probably run the harness through the frame rail anyway.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

I wired up my injector harness this morning, the old one had 12v injector plugs on it. Next thing I have to do is start filling all the unnecessary holes in the head, block and timing cover (SAI, aux water pump feed, cam sensors, maybe camshaft adjustment valves etc.) I'll probably just use freeze plugs.





Oh, and here is my other coupe, the one that I will keep after this project is done (it's a 12v, so I'm not sure if I can post it in this forum  )


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

So I got the SAI ready to be welded up. I think I might know a local guy who can do this, and make an aluminum TB adapter.



And I ran out and got a GM CTS and a plastic blank plug for the the thermostat housing I can tap to house it. 



I have to track down a 36mm freeze plug to plug up the aux pump hole.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Much cheaper than the $50-60 SAI plug some companies make... I made mine for 1.75 using a plug from Home Depot Motorsports 







I also got a 36.5mm freeze plug in the aux pump hole


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice to see that you are working on it again :thumbup:


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

any updates? do you still have your stock management harness from the body side of the ECU? if so I would be interested in purchasing it for alittle cash for your project.. 

LMK.. and honestly ME7 stock ECU w a flash is the way to go.. you could probably sell all of your standalone parts and have 250 in your pocket with a flash from C2.. Chris has taken care of me on all of our 24v swaps.. 


sal


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

IM sent. 

No updates recently, I've been working on my 633CSI. If there is any interest in that slow build, check this link.


----------



## boostedbastid (Aug 31, 2009)

your project has been in my head for a while now. good to see you are back on top of it :thumbup:


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

The only thing that I am "on top of" at the moment is studying for my Organic Chemistry final 

It is in the back of my mind, hopefully this summer will provide more time, money and motivation. If I do keep it after I finish, it will stay gutted and probably get a Holset turbo at some point.


----------



## JuanGLS (May 24, 2011)

5 year update :what:


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Unfortunately. Student loans take priority, and I'm possibly gearing up for Medical School. Why sell if it's not worth anything, and I'm going to be in $4XX,XXX of debt in the next decade? Thanks for the bump though! Hah :beer: ;


----------

